
Comcast limits data cap overage fees to $200 a month - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/05/comcast-limits-data-cap-overage-fees-to-200-a-month/
======
alistproducer2
In America, we overpay for middle-of-the-road service. It sucks but we don't
really have a choice with the agglomeration of broadband provider in the last
couple of years.

